# Clear Entire Library In Media Player 10



## Kloppstock (Jun 18, 2005)

I wanna start from scratch with Media Player 10 concerning the library, wanna clear it, so i have only 6300 objects i have to delete!! (one by one if there isnt any mass-delete solution) have googled on this, and Microsoft some forums help seem to agree thath i should delete this entry
"*C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player*" and then it shall be gone after it..but it doesnt help for me atelast, the playlist file in this map (and the map) keeps reincarnate every time i start the player again, and the music files are still there..hm why is it so hard for microsoft to add a simple delete button inside?

any ideas how i can solve this, i doubt it will help to just upgrade to wmp 11, ore "reinstall" current version etc


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The way I've done it is to go to the folder you mentioned and delete the file CurrentDatabase_219.wmdb (the number might be different).

Before you do it go to Task Manager and kill wmplayer.exe if it's there.

If that doesn't work you might have to reinstall 10, stay away from 11, it sucks.


----------

